#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Is Microsoft a threat to Amazon Go?

## Helena

A report from Reuters suggests that* Microsoft is to take on Amazon in the retail store space!*

Amazon has it's own grocery store; Amazon Go operated by the online retailer Amazon ,with currently one location in Seattle, Washington. 
Now it's reported that Microsoft is in the process of developing their own cashier less, automated store technology! While it's still not clear about how their technology is unique from others, presumably, *it would be similar to Amazon Go!*


*Do you think this will be a chance for retailers who lost to Amazon to fight back or a threat to Amazon? Discuss your view!*

----------

